# Need Max for Test



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

We are looking for a 2002 Maxima for an installation and dyno test.

We are also looking for a replacement for Project Maxima. The current project owner can no longer take part due to personal reasons.

If you are interested please contect me.

thanks


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

myoung said:


> We are looking for a 2002 Maxima for an installation and dyno test.
> 
> We are also looking for a replacement for Project Maxima. The current project owner can no longer take part due to personal reasons.
> 
> ...


i would be willing too, but only 1 problem, i have a 2k se 5-speed.


----------



## maxotwo (Feb 9, 2004)

myoung said:


> We are looking for a 2002 Maxima for an installation and dyno test.
> 
> We are also looking for a replacement for Project Maxima. The current project owner can no longer take part due to personal reasons.
> 
> ...


i have an 02 6 spd. with some minor mods, what do you need?


----------



## studman (Feb 9, 2004)

I've got a 2002 6-Speed SE that's fairly modded. My web-site and mod listings are available at http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/ if you are interested.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

How about a Project I35???


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

I'm available and live locally. Car is basically stock except suspension. check out my webpage for pics.

http://maxima.cardomain.com/id/maximadave


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Did your even read the date on the post? 09-10-2002 ,LOL!I don't even thing they need it any more.


----------

